
Google Ventures, ready to roll?  - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2009/03/20/google-ventures-ready-to-roll/
======
callmeed
I know other tech companies have venture arms, but I'm curious to know if
being a G-backed startup would affect your exit strategy options (either pos.
or neg.)

For example, what if MS was interested in acquiring a company that Google
funded? Could they block it? Would it affect the price?

Or would G only fund startups that are outside their core competency or that
they plan on acquiring later?

